
Life's Default Rituals or Jeez my workdays are boring - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/12/21/lifes-default-rituals-or-jeez-my-workdays-are-boring/
======
messel
Beware falling into grooves which become too predictable. The probability of
building something awesome decreases with default days.

